# ADOPTED A CDT HATCHLING



## kathyth (Sep 20, 2014)

Went to a friends house who is the Pres. Of CTTC Chino. This baby was found walking in the street, in Norco. The lady riding her bike that brought him to CTTC, said that she see's them in the street yearly, killed. The houses have huge properties. I would love to be able to find the house they are coming from. The owners may or may not have any idea.
Anyway, this baby will have a good home.
I wonder how old he is......


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2014)

Aw, isn't he just the cutest little thing? Oh, and by the way..never allow your babies to play with matches. He might just burn the house down!!

(This is a take-off on all the threads made by newbies that show their cute picture only
to get shot down with all the do this and don't do that help!!  )


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow! That is a very pretty baby. And very lucky of you to adopted this lovely one.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow, very cute. Whoever has the yard with all the babies coming out of it, how lucky they don't know they are


----------



## Carol S (Sep 20, 2014)

Such a cute little baby. Desert tortoises are so personable. 

You would think that the people who have the adult desert tortoises would see the poor run over babies in the street and do something to keep it from happening. I feel so bad for the little babies that got smashed.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, he is a cutie pie!
I wonder if the people even know there are tortoises on their property!
He will not play with matches


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 21, 2014)

Happy that you got to adopt that lovely little treasure. So cute.
Very sad about the poor little ones who have not had a chance to live, to get a home.
Any way the chapter can try to find the baby source through the woman on her bike?
Maybe narrowing down the vicinity and asking around on a weekend?
In any case, this is a lucky baby, yes? : )


----------



## Elohi (Sep 21, 2014)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Happy that you got to adopt that lovely little treasure. So cute.
> Very sad about the poor little ones who have not had a chance to live, to get a home.
> Any way the chapter can try to find the baby source through the woman on her bike?
> Maybe narrowing down the vicinity and asking around on a weekend?
> In any case, this is a lucky baby, yes? : )


BB!!
OMG where have you been?!?! Welcome back!!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2014)

ADORABLE little one....loads of fun....


----------



## kathyth (Sep 22, 2014)

Carol S said:


> Such a cute little baby. Desert tortoises are so personable.
> 
> You would think that the people who have the adult desert tortoises would see the poor run over babies in the street and do something to keep it from happening. I feel so bad for the little babies that got smashed.



If there was or is anyway that I could find out the property that these guy's are coming from, I would do whatever I could to make the situation better.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice looking baby. Show me a clear close up of the belly and the snout, and I might be able to guess. They hatch this time of year, so its likely that he/she is pretty new to the world.

Despite what CTTC says, please soak this baby daily.

I'm so glad this baby found a good home!


----------



## kathyth (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> Nice looking baby. Show me a clear close up of the belly and the snout, and I might be able to guess. They hatch this time of year, so its likely that he/she is pretty new to the world.
> 
> Despite what CTTC says, please soak this baby daily.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom! Will take pictures when I get back home. 
I would always soak a baby 1-2 times daily. I follow the belief's of old timers here.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> BB!!
> OMG where have you been?!?! Welcome back!!!



Thanks Elohi! Hmmmm, hiding in my little burrow. LOL. : )
Kathy, sure glad you got that baby. A chance at a great, long life. Woohoo.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom..... because of an IOS 8 update that's terrible, I cannot post pictures at this time. As soon as I can, I will.


----------

